# Store closed 3-24



## JBroida (Mar 23, 2012)

Japanese Knife Imports will be closed tomorrow, Saturday March 24rd. I will be a the Pasadena knife show for part of the day if any of you guys are going. We will reopen on sunday the 25th. If you need anything, please shoot us an e-mail at [email protected]

Thanks so much.

-Jon


----------

